# Verbindung PC zu Beckhoff C6925



## Jumpinjack (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seid ein paar Tagen mit dem Beckhoff IPC C6925.
Wie bekomme ich denn SPS Programme, die ich am Notebook geschrieben habe ( Mit Codesys ) auf die Beckhoff? Ist auf der Beckhoff schon ein Betriebssystem installiert, z. B. Windows ? Muss Codesys auf der Beckhoff installiert sein? Verbinde ich das Notebook am besten über RJ45 oder über die serielle Schnittstelle? Wenn ich die Beckhoff über einen Switch mit dem PC verbinde was muss ich da noch für Einstellungen vornehmen? Kenn mich mit Netzwerken leider nicht so gut aus.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Lieben Gruss

Benjamin


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juli 2010)

Hast du schon nen C69 gekauft oder erstmal nur auf der Homepage geschaut?
Bevor man sich so nen PC zulegt, sollte man schon wissen, was man damit machen möchte.

Kurz mal zusammengefasst:
Der PC wird bei Beckhoff i.d.R. mit einem Betriebssystem (Win XP, Win 7 oder CE) bestellt. Ob's auch ohne geht, weiß ich nicht.
Dann hast du erstmal nur ne PC. Da kannste alle mögliche Software draufspielen.
Wenn der PC als Steuerung genutzt werden soll, nimmt man eigentlich die Soft-SPS von Beckhoff (TwinCAT). Das kann auch gleich mitbestellt werden. TwinCAT hat den PLC-Editor von CoDeSys integriert, ist an sich aber völlig anders aufgebaut. Eigentlich kauft man ja auch keinen Beckhoff-PC, sondern eine "Beckhoff-Steuerung", was im Endeffekt ein PC mit TwinCAT drauf ist.
Du kannst aber bestimmt auch das CoDeSys-Echtzeitsystem installieren. Aber vorher solltest du wissen, was du mit dem Gerät machen (steuern) willst.

Programmiert wird das ganze natürlich über Ethernet von einem anderen PC (Notebook) aus. Aber wenn auf dem C69 eine TwinCAT-Vollversion drauf ist, schließt du an das Gerät einfach Tastatur und Maus an und programmierst direkt dort.


----------



## Jumpinjack (21 Juli 2010)

Mache zurzeit ein Technikerprojekt bei einer grossen Firma damit. Habe die Beckhoff und auch ne Möller SPS xc201 seid ein paar Tagen daheim um mich mit den Geräte vertraut zu machen. Im Grunde muss ich Kommunikationsprogramme und Visualisierungen für Produktionsmaschinen, in denen die SPSn sitzen programmieren, und das alles in ST. 
Da ich vor langer Zeit nur mit Siemens und FUB/AWL/KOP gearbeitet habe ist das alles Neuland für mich.

Ich habe schon ein Programm mit Visualisierung geschrieben und wollte das auf die Möller SPS übertragen aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung dorthin, hab alles ausprobiert nix geholfen. IPs überprüft und geändert, mit und ohne Switch mit Crossoverkabeln, dauernd sagt Codesys mir "Kommunikationsfehler - es wird ausgeloggt". 

Soweit ich weiss, soll ich gar nicht mit TwinCat arbeiten. Hab aber leider nur ein Notebook und wie kann ich nur mit dem Notebook überprüfen ob ein Betriebssystem und welche Software auf der Beckhoff sitzt ?

Geht das vielleicht übern Webbrowser und ne IP ? 
Kann auf dir Beckhoff mit RJ45 auf die Com1 X109 oder RJ45 auf RJ45 zugreifen aber im Netzwerk wird nichts angezeigt. 
Finde auf der Beckhoff Website auch irgendwie nichts Brauchbares nur diese Installations und Betriebsanleitung.

Hab Codesys v2.3.9.11 direkt von Möller. Kann ich damit überhaopt die Beckhoff programmieren? Wenn ich das Zielsystem eingeben muss erscheinen nur Möller SPSen.

Besten Dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2010)

Jumpinjack schrieb:


> Habe die Beckhoff ...


 
Was für ein Gerät von Beckhoff hast du überhaupt? Genaue Bezeichnung bitte.

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Lesen muss man können.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2010)

Hast du "nur" die C6925 oder auch noch Optionen dazu? Bei einem reinen C6925 läuft Windows CE drauf.


----------



## Jumpinjack (22 Juli 2010)

Ja da läuft Windows CE v6 drauf. ansonsten ist da nix drauf is zwarn TwinCAT Ordner drin aber hab dort kein lauffähiges Programm gefunden. 
Verbindung zum Notebook steht aber nur über den X102 Eingang. 
Im Grunde kann ich mit der Beckhoff nun rein gar nichts anfangen oder? 
Soweit ich weiss lassen sich auf WinCE auch keine normalen Windows Programme installieren...


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Juli 2010)

Jumpinjack schrieb:


> ...ansonsten ist da nix drauf is zwarn TwinCAT Ordner drin aber hab dort kein lauffähiges Programm gefunden.
> ...


Ist in der Taskleiste rechts unten da runde TwinCAT-Symbol vorhanden? Wenn ja klick mal drauf und poste hier die TwinCAT-Version, die dort angezeigt wird.

Was ist denn der X102 fürn "Eingang"?


----------



## Jumpinjack (22 Juli 2010)

Ja das Symbol ist da, dort steht:

Twincat for Windows CE
Twincat PLC
TC CE Built 308
TC Build 1340
TC Daily Drop 03.08.2009

was immer das heisst..

Der x102 ist n RJ45 Ethernet Eingang


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Juli 2010)

Na dann hast du die TwinCAT-Steuerung drauf (TwinCAT PLC).
Das System wird dann mit TwinCAT programmiert (nicht mit CoDeSys).

Lad dir am besten die Testversion vom TwinCAT bei Beckhoff runter.
Arbeite dich durch diese Doku, das hilft schon für'n Anfang: http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...ager/basics/tcsysmgr_common_intro.htm&id=9806

Zwischen deinem Notebook und PC muss eine Netzwerkverbindung bestehen. Dann über den "System Manager" eine Verbindung zum PC herstellen und konfigurieren.
... und so weiter. Lies erstmal die Doku.

Es gibt bei Youtube übrigens schöne Videos zur TwinCAT-Einführung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjyup92keYc

Aber am besten du arbeitest erstmal mit dem TwinCAT auf deinem Notebook. Das ist für den Anfang einfacher. In den Videos macht der das auch so, glaube ich.


----------



## Jumpinjack (23 Juli 2010)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------

